# Occupancy Classification



## classicT (Dec 5, 2019)

Tenant space is 2520sf and will be used as a commercial prep kitchen. Space will not have any dining room nor public access; all food will be transferred and served off-site.

Is the proper classification B or A-2?

*304.1 Business Group B*
Business Group B occupancy includes, among others, the use of a building or structure, or a portion thereof, for office, professional or service-type transactions, including storage of records and accounts. Business occupancies shall include, but not be limited to, the following:

Food processing establishments and commercial kitchens not associated with restaurants, cafeterias and similar dining facilities not more than 2,500 square feet (232 m2) in area.​2520sf / 200sf per occ. = 13 occupants

*303.1.2 Small Assembly Spaces*
The following rooms and spaces shall not be classified as Assembly occupancies:

A room or space used for assembly purposes with an _occupant load _of less than 50 persons and accessory to another occupancy shall be classified as a Group B occupancy or as part of that occupancy.
The code seems to create a loop here.


----------



## classicT (Dec 5, 2019)

Feel dumb, but posted this and found my answer moments later.

*306.2 Moderate-Hazard Factory Industrial, Group F-1*
Factory industrial uses that are not classified as factory industrial F-2 low hazard shall be classified as F-1 moderate hazard and shall include, but not be limited to, the following:

Food processing establishments and commercial kitchens not associated with restaurants, cafeterias and similar dining facilities more than 2,500 square feet (232m2) in area.​


----------



## TheCommish (Dec 5, 2019)

I dislike when the numbers are close, is there any difference n the levels of protection between  B and F-1? Or construction type,  number of exits?


----------



## cda (Dec 5, 2019)

I would go with B, seems like you would only count the cooking/ prep area, 

As in take out the bathroom, and maybe something else to get to 2500


----------



## steveray (Dec 6, 2019)

I would likely be there with beating it down to a B if it makes a difference....


----------



## classicT (Dec 6, 2019)

Why the push to go B? F-1 is of similar risk, only drops allowable building area and common path of travel slightly.


----------



## classicT (Dec 6, 2019)

cda said:


> I would go with B, seems like you would only count the cooking/ prep area,
> 
> As in take out the bathroom, and maybe something else to get to 2500


How do you justify that?

Gross/net floor areas apply to OLF, not occupancy classification.


----------



## steveray (Dec 6, 2019)

Only use in the building? Separation of uses? Fire Area? B does not have a sprinkler requirement, F1 does.....


----------



## cda (Dec 6, 2019)

Ty J. said:


> How do you justify that?
> 
> Gross/net floor areas apply to OLF, not occupancy classification.




Because talking about 4x5


----------



## steveray (Dec 6, 2019)

Area does apply to use...
Food processing establishments and commercial kitchens
not associated with restaurants, cafeterias and similar
dining facilities more than 2,500 square feet (232 m2) in
area.

And I agree at 20 feet i might Say that the F1 does not apply to the office area and it is a B.....


----------



## cda (Dec 6, 2019)

steveray said:


> Area does apply to use...
> Food processing establishments and commercial kitchens
> not associated with restaurants, cafeterias and similar
> dining facilities more than 2,500 square feet (232 m2) in
> ...



But if the entire area is not cooking, looks like you could just measure for the cooking.


----------



## classicT (Dec 6, 2019)

cda said:


> But if the entire area is not cooking, looks like you could just measure for the cooking.


That I could see.

Kitchen area is less than 2500sf, so it goes to a B. Office space and bathrooms are B. No separation for common classification.


----------



## my250r11 (Dec 6, 2019)

Ty J. said:


> Kitchen area is less than 2500sf, so it goes to a B. Office space and bathrooms are B. No separation for common classification.



This is my vote.


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 9, 2019)

F-1 , the products used in cooking may be a higher hazard than most B occupancies - flour / coffee creamers/ etc. , natural gas, and cooking are just a few example why it should be classified as an F-1.


----------

